# Gemini 105MC



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Good Morning:

We are in the beginning stages of narrowing our choice of boats for our retirement cruising. Current plans are: part-time cruising (3-4 months annually); east coast, Bahamas, Caribbean. On the mono hull side, we are looking at used Tartans, Cape Dory, Brisol in the 35-38 foot range not to exceed $100K.

Here is the problem. I have the wife buying into the cruising dream but she isn't fond of boats heeling and the narrow beam. She is getting better but it's still a long road.

The current Cruising World has some articles on catamarans and I started thinking about my wife's healing/beam issue. One possibility is the Gemini 105Mc. Found some limited info on the Forums and a recommendation on the Mahina website.

We are visiting the Gemini factory tomorrow and was wondering if anyone has some experience with the boat so we can ask them some specific questions. Appreciate any assistance provided.

Mike


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A friend of mine's family owned an older Gemini for many years... and cruised from the Great Lakes down to the Caribbean for many years on theirs.

The Gemini is a pretty solid boat for a reasonable price, and provides a lot more living space than a monohull of comparable size, but is a bit more sensitive to weight, so you can't load her up like the monohulls.

The beam on the Gemini is only 14', so she can fit in some of the larger slips, which can make finding dock space for her simpler than some of the larger cats, and about the same price as some of the larger monohull boats you're looking at, since a 40' slip will fit both a 38' monohull or a Gemini 105 Mc.

You should also join the Owner's Info Center at the Gemini website. They have a good article about an Atlantic crossing made in one.

The shallow draft makes it an excellent choice for the areas you're looking to sail.

I can't really give you any specific information without knowing a bit more about what you're planning-how many people will be aboard, etc. The boat is a three-cabin layout with additional berths in the salon area.

The master cabin is the largest and has much more room than the smaller two cabins... but some people I know have found the aft cabins more comfortable while on a passage due to the reduced motion and noise of being aft, rather than forward.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Mike

we were just up Sunday and went through the demo boat quite thoroughly. We met Tony and he pointed out some of the very well done things....I was very impressed with the boat and she has far more space than our 38' monohull. Perhaps not the quality/craftsmanship but definitely the engineering, robust hardware and a great looking boat.

ALthough the Gemini is only a few inches wider than our mono the amount of room is not comparable...full size master berth, settee that allows your feet to touch the sole, steering station that is realistically placed, you do not have to step over someone to tack...just a really well designed, built and laid out boat. Then you get to the price and your are very happy.

I really like that the boat is finished to be used..not looked at or sat upon at the dock. I loved the back seat below the davits and it is very comfortable to boot.

dave


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Although I am a mono sailor one thing I like about the Gemini is the fact you only have maintenance on one engine vs. 2 on most cats. But how does that impact maneauverability?


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Single srcew makes it handle like a monohull. Saildog forgot to mention that you should read cruising multihulls by Thomas Forth Jones and the other book he usaully recomends. You can find the name on other threads. The one difference that can get to some people, is the motion of a catameran is a little different, and can bring on motion sickness a little faster. Every one I've talked to says it isn't hard to get used to. I never found it to big that different.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

danjarch said:


> Single srcew makes it handle like a monohull. Saildog forgot to mention that you should read cruising multihulls by Thomas Forth Jones and the other book he usaully recomends. You can find the name on other threads. The one difference that can get to some people, is the motion of a catameran is a little different, and can bring on motion sickness a little faster. Every one I've talked to says it isn't hard to get used to. I never found it to big that different.


LOL... I actually PM'd him and had the books in the PM... so didn't see a need to post Chris White's The Cruising Multihull and Multihull Voyaging by Thomas Firth Jones in this thread.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks*

All:

Thanks for the info.

We just returned from visiting the factory and Sue Smith was great!!! For the first time, my wife is the one wanting to buy a new boat NOW. 

Overall I was impressed with what I saw. The boat is not fancy but it is functional and seems ideal for what I want it to do.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

MikeGreene said:


> All:
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted, thats the cat I want in about 2 years.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While PCI doesn't build the fanciest boat, they do make a pretty solid, affordable boat. My boat is built by them. Tony Smith, Sue's husband and head of the company is very open about his designs and the pros and cons of them.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

The one problem that consistently comes up when I talk to Gemini owners is that they are not happy with the single leg outdrive. They have all said its a weak point in the drivetrain and all have had problems with it in one form or another. The steering cables are prone to breaking as well which is another constant complaint. They all agree that it, however, a very liveable boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That's right about the saildrive. I was in Norfolk, VA heading north and spent the night in a marina next to a Gemini 105. The G had come south from Deltaville in some choppy Chesapeake Bay weather and the saildrive was leaking. The owner had a mechanic come over to help resolve the problem but said the boat needed to be hauled. The owner of the Gemini said the heavy weather on the lower Chesapeake Bay beat up the boat pretty bad. Something to consider despite all the hype about the ability to cross oceans.


----------

